# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  TESTOSTERONE SUSPENSION from AUSTRALIA

## Aristimuqoh

Manufacture Co. RWR
Strength 100mg/ml
Very good stuff but it should be shot mixed with winny in the same syringe....

----------


## testa dura

real real real

----------


## powerbodybuilder

3 year old thread.

----------


## lovbyts

LOL Better late than never???? hahahaha

----------


## OH REALLY

check the expiration date first

----------


## lovbyts

I beat the expiration date is at least 3 years old hahaha

----------


## OH REALLY

Thats right

----------


## jaysunderstudy

That looks like old stuff, I've only seen that on a couple scammer sites, but I'd go with something else or just make your own IMO

----------

